# Meet pursey!!!



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

now pursey is one of my best friends :-D and i am still a little frightened of him :lol: but we could make arrangements  pursey is my western hognose and SUPER ADORABLE :-D got him off the internet, by next season he would be ready to spawn, he might have a chance of 50%? albino in him ;-) and he hangs out with ball pythons (not my brother kngsnake you know why ;-)) everyone thinks he looks like a rattlesnake :| and HE DOES has venom but not deadly (you know why am a little afraid ) but it is rare for hognoses to ever bite  now these pics are pursey with my older brother's pinstripe:-D 
also these pics are from a fuji camera, good quality :








pursey the one above and scythe the one on the bottom


----------



## EimajElocin (Feb 2, 2012)

So adorable!! They're so cute! Thanks for the pics. 
I'd love to get a snake, especially one that pretty! Sadly though, my parents forbid it.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

is it because "the'll kill you if they get to big" >-> the hognose only grows to 2-4 feet, small in the snake world  females will always be bigger. thanks and you welcome :3 i have some cute vids too:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IyTIgmlUewI
and:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eMp_C4XatSY
they are with the pics


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Hognoses are cute!  Don't worry..their fangs are in the back of their mouths, they can't even inject venom unless they chew on you for a while, and even then it's like a bee sting(some people don't even get affected that much by it), and as long as you follow his body movements you will learn when he is stressed or not.  I've never been bitten by either of my snakes (yet) but I understand how you can be nervous at first. Took me a few weeks to really fall in love with my maru baby<3  

Might I say that is a stunning pinstripe ball python as well! (is it just pinstripe or is it a spinner? I can never tell!)


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

yeah he is a pinstripe  my brother always wanted one, and i wanted a hognose. he is adorable and always curious about things  his pointed nose part feels like plastic XP


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Hognoses are sweet! One of the few smaller snake species I plan to have


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Grogeous! I love snakes, but I can't have them because of my mother and my ratties...I would hate for any accidents to happen. I also couldn't feed rats to a snake.  

I want lizards, though.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

well we have a snake that used to be scared of mice XD i think she got over it though, thanks you guys  pursey is awsome i will love to breed him, it's just that we don't have a hognose female  am not a professional at breeding snakes only my big brother knows  i told him if he wants to breed pursey it's fine by me
also hognoses do not have a smooth feeling like pythons or kingsnakes or so there more bumpy feeling


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

Hognose snakes are by far my favorite! So adorable


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

thanks JBosley  my brother is looking forward to spawning him  i just love him (i call him baby cakes a lot LOL) but pursey is a calm boy (sometimes), and he loves to look around (he's very curious) i left him on my bed a while i was cleaning since he really had no where to go on my bed he mostly was moving around, until he pooped i put back XD


----------



## yayagirl1209 (Dec 3, 2011)

Pursey's a cutie!
I loved my brother's little hognose. But Piglet hated me! He would get all puffed up when I would walk by. I'm convinced it was because I accidently dropped him on my brother's bed when he was little...wriggly little bugger.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

they rarely bite though  they'll "bluff bite" sorry to hear about piglet. we don't have any mean snakes, well the king snake is just natural sometimes aggressive  but thanks  he is being hyper when i was holding him


----------



## yayagirl1209 (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh...Piglet never bit. He always "threatened" by puffing up. I thought it was pretty funny when he tried to get all big to scare me off. Never worked. :lol: He was always fine when I actually picked him up. He was actually a really cool snake. He passed away a couple of years ago.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

sorry to hear about that  have any photos?


----------



## yayagirl1209 (Dec 3, 2011)

I don't actually have any pictures of Piglet.  Next time I talk to my brother I'll ask if he can dig any of them up. I'll post 'em if he finds any.


----------



## CarmanDirda (Feb 20, 2012)

Oh, how beautiful. <3
I love reptiles. They're so pretty and some can be surprisingly social and loving (or so they seem). They're wonderful pets when taken care of right.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

he has just the cutest eyes x3 and thanks, sometimes he just stares at me for a very long time, it kinda creeps me out :lol: my brother said i was lucky for getting pursey, because hognose's could be really mean  am not sure about it, but that's what he said.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

does anyone know where to buy a cheap girlie for pursey? :lol: at least have het-albino (dosen't matter the percentage)  thanks i would appreciate it


----------

